# Legionella



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

Lately in my country there have been a few cases of this disease and I am starting to get worried.
Here is an article on wikipedia: Legionella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Should I be worried about this? Is there a chance of this bacteria to grow in my tank?


----------



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

I seem to be unable to edit my initial post.
Anyway I use water that comes from the tap and its chlorinated.
I don't use any dechlorinator as I have hardy fish that can tolerate some chlorine in the water.
My tank is located in the living room and I have an A/C unit in the room so I guess there is a way to transfer the bacteria in the house. My wife is pregnant and I want to take all precautions or give away the fish and remove the tank for a few years if there is no way to prevent growth of these bacteria without the use of chemicals that will kill the fish.
Will UV sterilization do any good? Or do you know any other way?


----------

